# 1920's schwinn crank date questions



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2015)

Well I decided to look at this bikes crank to date and identify it as a schwinn to be sure. We'll looks like the leprechauns are at work.. Why? Is it that these strange bikes seem to find me...
It has a letter D stamped on it and what looks like a 3 or 8 or s cast into it.  it's a diamond crank which is a teens crank has schwinn fasteners to keep in place. Also a pic of the serial numbers for help.


----------



## buisky (Mar 17, 2015)

This is a picture  of the crank out of my 1923 Schwinn. Besides the lack of stamping it appears to be different. Hope this helps you. Ron


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks yes very different. Teens?


----------



## buisky (Mar 17, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks yes very different. Teens?



I have a 1917 schwinn.
If I get a chance I will pull the crank on it to compare

 Ron


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## buisky (Mar 17, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Thank you




I may have missed it but why do you think this is a schwinn? Thanks, Ron


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 17, 2015)

I had a 1916 Schwinn crank that looked similar in construction to yours, although it was stamped AS 16. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13073-1916-Schwinn-Peaked-Crank&highlight=schwinn


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have yet to come across a date "stamped" crank.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2015)

buisky said:


> I may have missed it but why do you think this is a schwinn? Thanks, Ron




Well the bike is constructed. Just as all schwinn site the fork frame badge. My dilemma is the badge has been weirdly screwed in so I want to be sure on it and the date of he bike.


----------



## buisky (Mar 17, 2015)

Jusy my opinion but I don't believe the headbadge  came on that frame. I don't believe I have never seen where they pinstriped under a headbadge. Could you provide the original badge hole spacing on the headtube? I also have about a 1925 Schwimm that i can measure thr hole spacing. Thanks,  RonQUOTE=redline1968;436826]Well the bike is constructed. Just as all schwinn site the fork frame badge. My dilemma is the badge has been weirdly screwed in so I want to be sure on it and the date of he bike.[/QUOTE]


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2015)

I know.  Which eludes to my questions on it don't know why but I'm going to check on it by removing it to see. I kinda like that that way funky. I pulled the badge off and looked. I appears to be the only badge placed on it. 2 3/4 approx a tad bigger than that.


----------



## buisky (Mar 18, 2015)

Here is a picture  of the head tube on my 1916 Schwinn for you to use for comparison. The measurement  from centerline of the holes is 2 27/32". Does the rear dropouts have the drop stand  stop? Or does the drop stand have the ears attached? Thanks, Ron


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2015)

Stand with ears attached.  That's it!  the holes are the same. Must be teens...sweet.


----------



## buisky (Mar 18, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Stand with ears attached.  That's it!  the holes are the same. Must be teens...sweet.



From what I have found out around 1921 Schwinn started using the drop stand with ears attached to the drop stand. Prior to 1921 the drop stand stop was part of the drop out. Jmo, Ron


----------

